# CFR Vs. BABOTL



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Thought I would put it all together to show the extent of the damage. I am thinking this is complete destruction.:ss

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=166154

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165190

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165783

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165785

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165836

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165856

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165709

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165799

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165693

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165707

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165629

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165645


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

That'll leave a mark. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You call it total destruction, I call it delusions of grandeur. :tu:tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Darrell said:


> You call it total destruction, I call it delusions of grandeur. :tu:tu


You're already down two fine BABOTLs, I wonder how many more will fall?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> You're already down two fine BABOTLs, I wonder how many more will fall?


As far as I'm concerned none have been lost. :tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Darrell,

I think I'm close enough to the Bay Area. I wanna help


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

shvictor said:


> Darrell,
> 
> I think I'm close enough to the Bay Area. I wanna help


Want to come to our HERF on the 12th in San Jose? If so, PM me. :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

shvictor said:


> Darrell,
> 
> I think I'm close enough to the Bay Area. I wanna help


Well that about replaces one of the two white flags that are flying. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Well that about replaces one of the two white flags that are flying. :ss


:r

Time to come off the mountain, it's messing up your view on reality. :r


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Serious these boys are a little confused. Guess we should not have played with them in the first strike. Looks like its time to go for the throat. 


But remember Darrell no beating any ass till I come back from hawaii on the 12th. That is of course if we are planning on not waving the white flags. Some how I dont believe the white flags will be seen unless they come from colorado. Good thingswis post takes 7 days I can time my delivery of fresh ordinance. Mauuauauuauauauaagagag


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> Time to come off the mountain, it's messing up your view on reality. :r


I keep telling you guys the thin air makes us crazy..... so what do you do? You bomb us and leave us no choice except to destroy you all... :gn


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

hmm they look great...can't really tell been studying real estate for the past 12 hours straight and still going...we'll see in the morning =)


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

ucubed said:


> hmm they look great...can't really tell been studying real estate for the past 12 hours straight and still going...we'll see in the morning =)


I'll bet you can get some really good deals just outside Reno right now. :chk


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> I'll bet you can get some really good deals just outside Reno right now. :chk


:tpd::bn


----------



## bigliver (Jun 3, 2008)

Darrell said:


> You call it total destruction, I call it delusions of grandeur. :tu:tu


Darrell, let me know who you need sniped and I'm all over it.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

We're like Bebe's kids... "We don't die, we multiply" :r


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

bigliver said:


> Darrell, let me know who you need sniped and I'm all over it.


Careful what you get yourself into...


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I didn't even know they had computers in CO... Hmmm learn something new everyday


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Not only do we have computers, we have a lot of Californians and Texans who just couldn't seem to get out of those states fast enough! 

:bn


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

bigliver said:


> Darrell, let me know who you need sniped and I'm all over it.


Easy now brother, we can get sticks anytime here don't go sending your hard to come by sticks this way. If you want to bomb someone hit one of the guys over there please. The FRH are Troop Supporters not the other way around, btw what is your APO address? Nothing to see here move on, we wouldn't do anything to a guy already in the line of fire, no, never.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Opusfxd said:


> You're already down two fine BABOTLs, I wonder how many more will fall?


Some of us don't need any help from you Coloradians, I took myself out on Monday. :hn

Just know while I'm home licking my wounds I'll be restocking.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

weak_link said:


> Some of us don't need any help from you Coloradians, I took myself out on Monday. :hn
> 
> Just know while I'm home licking my wounds I'll be restocking.


Ouch!!!!! You alright?


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Ouch!!!!! You alright?


I'm thinking he is. How's the bike?


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Ouch!!!!! You alright?


He's banged up but OK. It's because he didn't have one of these on his bike: :ss










ETA- Bike is a little banged up but overall in pretty good shape. :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

bigliver said:


> Darrell, let me know who you need sniped and I'm all over it.


What Jamie said. Don't be sending anything over here, but we'd love to send you something - totally unrelated to this. Just ask SgtSmokey, I pack a good box.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Opusfxd said:


> I'm thinking he is. How's the bike?


Dislocated left shoulder. Let me just be the first to say "OW." I'm glad they knocked me out when they reset it.

Bike is a little banged up but nothin' a couple small parts and a front fairing can't fix.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Hope you feel better bro! You scratched the Ducati!:bn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Some of us don't need any help from you Coloradians, I took myself out on Monday. :hn
> 
> Just know while I'm home licking my wounds I'll be restocking.


Noob. :r

I keed, glad you're OK. I bet the front fairing on a Ducati cost as much as the whole bike. :bn


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon Eric, glad to hear it wasn't to bad for you or the bike. Guess there is always some risk while riding at high speed on only a small strip of the tires.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the shoulder. Will it keep you off long? 

I think I'd want to be out when they told me about the faring on the Duc. :hn


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Opusfxd said:


> I think I'd want to be out when they told me about the faring on the Duc. :hn


Well I had my race fairings on the bike & the pretty carbon fiber stuff was hanging on the wall in the garage at home. If I had wrecked with the poser stuff on I'd probably be crushed.

I think Ratters is right though- I need to outfit the rebuilt bike with CS stickers for protection. :ss

Here's another one in the sequence just for fun:


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I am glad you are alright, be thankfull you don't have metal pins and plates holding your leg together.:r:r In al seriousness I am glad you are okay, and I know exactly what you are talking about with the shoulder. I dislocated my right shoulder once and it hurt like a Son Of A Bi$%$ for the next few months.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

weak_link said:


> I think Ratters is right though- I need to outfit the rebuilt bike with CS stickers for protection. :ss


 We'll make sure you get some FRH stickers for it too. :ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Opusfxd said:


> We'll make sure you get some FRH stickers for it too. :ss


I said I needed protection, not a curse!!! :r


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

weak_link said:


> I said I needed protection, not a curse!!! :r


:r You just don't wanna admit you wish you were a CFRH not a BABOTL... come on pony up and tell us... I won't tell anyone.

That looks like a nice little wreck though... glad you walked away. :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> :r You just don't wanna admit you wish you were a CFRH not a BABOTL... come on pony up and tell us... I won't tell anyone.


 Now we have CFRH posers? We've reached 90210 status.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Opusfxd said:


> Now we have CFRH posers? We've reached 90210 status.


hhmmm...I have sideburns, kinda, does that count? :r


----------

